

Google and UT’s 2011 AI Challenge: Ants - ggfa
http://www.gareth.es/2011/11/07/google-and-uts-2011-ai-challenge-ants/

======
oniTony
I'm pretty sure that the contest is hosted by the University of Waterloo's
Computer Science Club; Google is a sponsor, UofT is definitely not a host --
<http://aichallenge.org/faq.php>

~~~
janzer
We are no longer directly connected with University of Waterloo's CSC and have
never been affiliated with UofT. There are a few current and past UofW
students that are still admins in the contest but also a few others that have
stepped up from around the world to help put it together it.

Google is and has been our primary sponsor.

------
muuh-gnu
Interestingly, the leading bot language this year seem to be Java, while last
years winner, Lisp, isn't among the current top 100 entries any more.

~~~
cperciva
In order to succeed on this year's contest, you need good path-finding, which
you won't be able to do easily in lisp within the time limit.

~~~
wes-exp
Why is lisp worse at path-finding?

~~~
cperciva
Lisp isn't _worse_ at path-finding; it's _slower_ at path-finding, simply
because it's slower at _everything_.

Lisp has its place; performance-critical code isn't it.

~~~
ohyes
This is incorrect.

Lisp is not slower at everything.

When properly tweaked it can be pretty close to java in speed.

